# Trade In Question



## WIOutbacker (Feb 12, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

My wife and I traded in our 2006 25RSS on a 310BHS a couple weeks ago. Since our old trailer was snow bound at our seasonal site the manager came up with the trade in value without seeing the trailer. I told him about the things that I knew were wrong with the trailer and tried to be totally honest with them. We were able to move old camper to the dealer site last weekend. Now they are saying that the awning fabric needs to be replaced because it is discolored and has rips in it. I think the rips are really small holes (like a pencil eraser size) where it rubbed on a tree branch. My initial reaction is that they are trying to nickel and dime me because it's a three year old trailer they shouldn't expect it to be perfect and everyone's awning gets discolored.

So, who is right? They are telling me the cost of the fabric is $380 and in the grand scheme of things that's not going to kill me. On the other hand feeling like they're trying to rip me off is kind of taking the fun out of the new trailer experience.

Thank you for sharing your thoughts.

John


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

If he is only trying to get you for a $380 difference ... shake his hand ... consider yourself lucky ... AND GET THE DEAL DONE...

I have seen it go as much as $2000 to $3000 difference in what they say and what they do......

Even if the fabric was indeed intact and in good order I would still say - count your lucky stars and be done with the deals..

The majority of the dealers will nickle and dime you ....

$380 is NOTHING

Now i am hoping that the Trade-in price is at least the NADA Trade-In Blue Book price -- otherwise ... my explanation changes....


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Papers already signed tell them to pound sand. They didn't want to even look at it thats their problem its used. If they still make an issue out of it I would nag them about every little detail on the new trailer and tell them you will spread the word about them everywhere.

John


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

johnp2000 said:


> Papers already signed tell them to pound sand. They didn't want to even look at it thats their problem its used. If they still make an issue out of it I would nag them about every little detail on the new trailer and tell them you will spread the word about them everywhere.
> 
> John


If you go that route you better make sure that you have a PLAN B in case he tells you -- Thanks for coming by but we have decided that we don't need another used trailer..."

Personally, I would not fall on my sword over $380.

I mean lets put oursleves in the dealer's shoes for a second -- he IS going to have to repair, replace, fix that awning (regardless of how small the holes are) before someone else purchases that trailer -- at least he is not gouging you on Labor and shipping and Tax, etc etc....


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

1. Have you signed the papers yet
2. Did you get some incentives during the negotiations, or did the dealer play hardball
3. Have you dealet with them before and has the sales/service been acceptable
3. If answering yes to above and the dealer has been more than fair until this point I would suggest meeting them half way or negotiate some goodies and close the deal

Ed


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I went through this a bit when we traded in our Raptor too. They called about a roof repair I'd done and said I hadn't disclosed it, for which I told them they had never asked. They had inspected the trailer when I dropped it off and accepted it. There were a couple other minor things they brought up, even before they mentioned any dollar amount I asked them if it was really worth losing the sale over. I then reminded them I had bought 3 RVs from them, I never heard another thing about it and I still get along with the sales/service guys great.

I think its pretty darn petty they are coming after you over $380, though I wouldn't walk away from the sale I would be firm in negotiating. If nothing else meet 1/2 on the fabric cost, but I sure wouldn't pay the full thing unless they are willing to show you the actual cost not their inflated cost.

Good luck!


----------



## WIOutbacker (Feb 12, 2006)

Hi,

Thank you for your replies!

Yes, the papers are signed. We felt like we got a pretty good deal on the new trailer. We are basically paying the same as if we had bought it from Halman RV. When I think about it logically, I know I shouldn't get too wound up about $380. I'm sure my wife could name off a lot of mistakes I've made during our marriage that have cost us a lot more money than that. I just hate feeling like they may be taking advantage of us. Plus, I'm kind of a resister by nature so when someone pushes me my first instinct is to push them back harder.

Thanks again for sharing your thoughts.

John


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

WIOutbacker said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you for your replies!
> 
> ...


I agree with what you said............and if you got it local for what holman was selling it for.........you probably made up the difference with out having to travel........
All that being said.............would it had paid for the dealer to send someone out to look at it at your Site? probably not for 380.00 ...........I would be honest and let them know how you feel about it........ball would be in their court to wipe it clean, meet you halfway, or tell you their margin is cut to slim to do anything else.........either way you look at it you will be happy with your new camper, and you and the dealer will know where you stand (with honest open dialogue) so that in the event you need them for future service or warranty work......all will be good.........

My 2 cents


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Yep, if you didn't disclose the damage, then just pay the $380. (They could suggest a new awning that like others said will be very expensive.)
If you did and that was in the deal, then tell them to take a hike.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Most times when they negotiate a trade, it is sight unseen and a reavalution is done when they see it. The other side is you would have had to dig it out, drag it to the dealer so they can inspect it, then they start talking numbers. I m with Andy, 380 dollars is not a deal loser. Enjoy your new trailer, do the predelivery inspection close anyway. Its the smart thing to do.

John


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

I would say to go ahead and pay the $380 and ask them for the old awing fabric back then. That way you are sure that they are actually replacing the old one, and then you can save it as a spare, or sell it and get back the money, if you were to put it up on craigslist you could easily get back the $380, and probably more.


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

Guess I'm in the minority here and kinda along the same lines as John2000

you said 
"They are telling me the cost of the fabric is $380 and in the grand scheme of things that's not going to kill me. "

My response to that is $380 in the grand scheme of things is not going to kill them either. 
do they want to sell an expensive TT trailer or argue over 380.00

If papers are signed it's on them. 
If papers were not signed I'd get up politely shake his hand and say sorry we couldn't deal. But I am buying a TT today and I guess it will be the other one I saw at xxx dealership and start to walk. watch how fast the 380.00 becomes a non issue to them.

or you can take the high road and offer to split the difference with them, they absorb 1/2 you absorb the other 1/2

I guess I really just get irked when your negotiating a big ticket item and short money nickle and dime-ing starts to enter the picture 
I usually just walk on principal because the salesman lost sight of the big picture. Also provides a good indicator of what kind of after market service one can expect from a dealership when something goes wrong and you need service. If they are nickle and dime-ing you on the sales end you can only expect it will happen on the service side as well when you need a repair.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Just a couple of thoughts while reading this...

First, if the dealer gave you a quote - and then did a deal - based on your trade-in sight unseen, and if they have half a brain (and they do), they would have factored a discount into their offer for just such occurrences. You may have been making every effort to be honest and upfront in your personal appraisal of your trade, but not everybody would be, and the dealer is going to assume the worst. I have to think they had at least this much buffer built into their offer.

Secondly, you might consider approaching the dealer with the tactic that since they consider the original deal flawed (they gave you too much for your trade), you would be willing to negate the entire transaction. You get your old trailer back, they get their new trailer back, everybody shakes hands and walks away as if none of it ever happened. And nobody ends up feeling they got screwed in the deal (are you a nice guy, or what?







). Just a hunch, but in todays economic climate I've got a feeling that given that alternative, they will be more than willing to eat the $380.

Keep in mind that we are in the biggest buyers market of our lifetimes. You are in the drivers seat on this one*.

Good luck, and keep us posted.

Happy Trails,
Doug

* Before doing anything however, read your sales agreement very carefully and see what they have in there to cover themselves in this situation. If you agreed to a stipulation that you would cover any undisclosed issues with the trade in, then do as Ghosty suggested and consider the $380 cheap.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Make sure you read that agreement..........I can't believe a dealer Or any one taking a trade, wouldn't have a stipulation in there to cover themselves for when they did see it.........


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

My 2 cents I was working a deal with a dealer over the internet and they asked me 2 send pics so i did and they gave me a quote via e-mail but stipulated this quote is base on a-1 condition, so i told them thats not gonna fly because i know when i get this in there they were gonna pick everything apart. So No Deal


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

outbackmac said:


> My 2 cents I was working a deal with a dealer over the internet and they asked me 2 send pics so i did and they gave me a quote via e-mail but stipulated this quote is base on a-1 condition, so i told them thats not gonna fly because i know when i get this in there they were gonna pick everything apart. So No Deal


When we traded ours in, I disclosed some damaged skirting prior to them getting me the trade in quote. I was nervous however and hauled it in to them prior to signing the papers. They then "evaluated" it and confirmed the quote. However, their evaluation was very cursory and it was clear that they weren't worried about finding the little stuff, probably because they could fix it cheaply. I really think a lot has to do with how eager they are to make the deal. After signing, they aren't that worried, but perhaps Doug's approach would be a good idea since it could re-energize the negotiations.


----------



## WIOutbacker (Feb 12, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

I thought about it yesterday afternoon and stopped by the dealer on my way home from work yesterday. I decided that I didn't want to back out of the deal over this. Partially because my family and I would have been pretty disappointed. Also, as someone above said I did know about the small holes in the awning but hadn't mentioned it to them. I didn't not mention it because I was trying to rip them off, but because it never occurred to me that the wear on the awning was excessive for a three year old trailer. The trailer we're trading in was our first so I may not have a good feel for what normal wear on a trailer is. So, I told them that I'd pay the $380 but I wasn't real happy about it. He said that he understood but didn't offer to split the difference. I'm not terribly surprised, I guess. I've been to their dealership about half a dozen times the past few weeks and I haven't seen another customer there any of those times. In the long run I think it will end up costing them more than the $380 because I'm going to be more likely to order stuff online or go somewhere else. But, they probably need the money now more then the business later.

Thanks again for sharing your thoughts with me. I was irritated yesterday, but today is a new day and I am back to looking forward to a new season of camping.

Take care,
John


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

WIOutbacker said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I thought about it yesterday afternoon and stopped by the dealer on my way home from work yesterday. I decided that I didn't want to back out of the deal over this. Partially because my family and I would have been pretty disappointed. Also, as someone above said I did know about the small holes in the awning but hadn't mentioned it to them. I didn't not mention it because I was trying to rip them off, but because it never occurred to me that the wear on the awning was excessive for a three year old trailer. The trailer we're trading in was our first so I may not have a good feel for what normal wear on a trailer is. So, I told them that I'd pay the $380 but I wasn't real happy about it. He said that he understood but didn't offer to split the difference. I'm not terribly surprised, I guess. I've been to their dealership about half a dozen times the past few weeks and I haven't seen another customer there any of those times. In the long run I think it will end up costing them more than the $380 because I'm going to be more likely to order stuff online or go somewhere else. But, they probably need the money now more then the business later.
> 
> ...


Today is a New day!!!! And Camping Days are a Starting Soon!!!


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

WIOutbacker said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I thought about it yesterday afternoon and stopped by the dealer on my way home from work yesterday. I decided that I didn't want to back out of the deal over this. Partially because my family and I would have been pretty disappointed. Also, as someone above said I did know about the small holes in the awning but hadn't mentioned it to them. I didn't not mention it because I was trying to rip them off, but because it never occurred to me that the wear on the awning was excessive for a three year old trailer. The trailer we're trading in was our first so I may not have a good feel for what normal wear on a trailer is. So, I told them that I'd pay the $380 but I wasn't real happy about it. He said that he understood but didn't offer to split the difference. I'm not terribly surprised, I guess. I've been to their dealership about half a dozen times the past few weeks and I haven't seen another customer there any of those times. In the long run I think it will end up costing them more than the $380 because I'm going to be more likely to order stuff online or go somewhere else. But, they probably need the money now more then the business later.
> 
> ...


Wouldn't it have been funny if when you had gone in there to argue about the $380, that THEY had instead said -- "You know - the General Manager and I have been thinking about what we sold you the trailer for and we think that we sold the trailer for tooo little so we want you to pay us MORE"...

Why is it that we always assume that the Dealer is out to get us and not simply trying to make the same buck that you are trying to save? ...

Hopefully you won't start doing the math and calculating the cost of the trailer, fuel, taxes, maintenance and decide that it cost more to own it then to put your family in a five star hotel each time you would have gone camping instead...

Yes i am on the Dealers side on this one -- he was nice enough to give you a quote over the phone instead of telling you to drag it in so they could go through everything with a fine tooth comb ...

But hey -- thats just me ...

I'm done...


----------



## Bennitt5 (Aug 22, 2008)

The dealer is being cheap and trying to get a little more out of you. I went down the same road last fall while making a deal on my new 32bhdsle. The dealer has more than factored any normal repairs. if they made the deal sight unseen that $380 was in the cost. besides you had pritty well explained the condition up front. I held out on my deal and went to another competitor and saved another $2,500 dollars. got the deal I wanted at the price I wanted to pay. If it was me I would hold out. The way I look at it it is better to give the money to my kids not the dealer. sorry for such a hard liner but I get the deals I want.


----------

